# Antler mount



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Looking to get a nice 7 point set of antlers mounted on a board. Don't want one of those cheesy wally world mounting kits. Anyone know anybody around Western Michigan area that mounts antlers. Would like something really nice, like a state of Michigan board or something like that. Nice leather wrap around horn base etc. 

I know what I don't want just not sure of what I really want. Would like some ideas...............

Really don't want to drive too far but willing to put a few miles on for the right person.

Thanks...................


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

I am in the Grand Rapids area, and can promise you will like the plaques. I sent you a PM.. Let me know, I can have it to you in about a week... I can email you some pics also


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

dsmithgall said:


> I am in the Grand Rapids area, and can promise you will like the plaques. I sent you a PM.. Let me know, I can have it to you in about a week... I can email you some pics also


 
Why don't you email me some pics so I can see what you have to offer.

Thanks.

Dan


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey Dan,
I do know a few guys that run CnCs and there's a few guys @ the shop here that do plaques & euro-mounts & stuff...CnC or NOT!
Just thought I'd mention it.

RAS
R is for Robert ~ A-S is well , you know ; two thirds of A**!!
:lol:
RAS SnaZk0Vitchzczycz..... anudder fEEsHin' pollock.


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Guys, I have had a few messages from people wanting to know prices and see some pics. Just PM me and I will email you a link with some pictures on it...I was going to post the link on here, but just PM me and I will forward the link to you.....Thanks for the interest, hope everyone had a great season...For the guys who PM already, email was sent....thanks


----------



## marksman72 (Dec 20, 2003)

I have seen the pics and they are very good, professional antler mounts. I'm in the decision of doing them myself or sending them to him.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Don,
You may want to consider seasonal advertising.


----------

